# Bellator FC 64: Askren vs Lima



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 64
Date: Apr 06, 2012
Location: Windsor, Ontario, Canada
Venue: The Colosseum at Caesars Windsor
Broadcast: MTV2 and Spike.com












> MAIN CARD (MTV2)
> 
> Champ Ben Askren vs. Douglas Lima - for welterweight title
> Alexandre Bezerra vs. Marlon Sandro - featherweight tourney semifinal
> ...





> Bellator Fighting Championships' first season-six event in Canada takes place on April 6 as The Colosseum at Caesars Windsor hosts Bellator 64.
> 
> Bellator officials today revealed the booking.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/27349/bel...e-place-april-6-in-windsor-ontario-canada.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This should be a good fight card.


----------

